# Goblet



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

New to this site and I can't figure out how to post the picture of a goblet I was describing in my previous post. I will try again.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Absolutely Awesome! Love the choice of wood and the contrast!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice. Welcome.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I've got a picture. And a very nice one at that. Welcome to Woodtalk


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

That is great. Would love to learn how you blended the woods so seamlessly. Any way we could get a build thread?


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Foresta Design said:


> That is great. Would love to learn how you blended the woods so seamlessly. Any way we could get a build thread?


I have a sheet of paper I attached several photos on how I made one goblet but I don't know how to put it on your request of "build thread". Sorry, new to this kind of computer stuff.


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

A build thread is simply a post like you just did with pictures and step by step on what you did. If you have the pictures all ready to post online you've done with the hard part. If that doesn't make sense maybe someone could explain it better.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

JC WOODTURNING said:


> I have a sheet of paper I attached several photos on how I made one goblet but I don't know how to put it on your request of "build thread". Sorry, new to this kind of computer stuff.



Best way is to take pictures as you build something while explaining the steps. Of course If you don't have any pictures of this one you would need to do it on the next one you make.

Here's the thread he was referring to.


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Best way is to take pictures as you build something while explaining the steps. Of course If you don't have any pictures of this one you would need to do it on the next one you make.
> 
> Here's the thread he was referring to.


I just tried to attach the paper with all the pictures on it but it said "error". My guess is it's too much info to upload all on one piece of paper. Does that mean I should put each picture on there one at a time?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Shouldn't have been too much info the file size was probably too big. Unfortunately I'm not computer literate enough to tell you how to shrink the file size.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

JC WOODTURNING said:


> I just tried to attach the paper with all the pictures on it but it said "error". My guess is it's too much info to upload all on one piece of paper. Does that mean I should put each picture on there one at a time?



Well picture and file size matter. There should be a chart somewhere when you go to upload telling the sizes.

The answer to your question is yes load each picture separately but you can load 4 per post I believe. If the pictures are on the web I don't know how many is the limit for linking pictures by URL. That is the little yellow picture icon looks like a mountain scene.

Look through some of the other post in that thread i linked to earlier to see how they did it. Details are a plus on here.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh nice job on the goblet I can't wait to see how you made it. 


and 

Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks. I tried to follow the link with the instructions but got lost when it came time to put in text under each picture. I had 5 pictures uploaded but could't figure out how to add a description of of each picture or a comment. I will just put in a new post, upload the 5 pictures and submit that and see what happens. Sorry to be such a pain with this.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Upload the pitures to your albums then use the picture icon to link by url. You can right click the image to get the url link. Then add text about the picture or the next picture depending on if your info about a picture is on top or bottom. Either way the picture will be inserted wherever the cursor is at the time.


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry, just got your message about the album thing. That makes more sense than the way I just did it. I will try to take pictures of my next goblet with the extra step in it and put them in an album by themselves, with the inserted text, as you instructed. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

another very nice goblet
keep showing us your work


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wondering how you got that small white line outlining the stem and lower part of the top? I would think if you just glued in a piece of white wood that the line would be wider as you cut deeper. However, the line appears to be the same width regardless of the depth of cut. If this is not a secret process would you mind sharing. Also, just want to say you do beautiful work.
Tom


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That is truly amazing.


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Tom and thanks. No secret. Take the center piece of wood, in this case a 1 3/4" square piece of Wenge and glue a veneer of maple to all four sides. I glue two opposites sides first then after they have dried I trim it carefully to the Wenge for gluing the remaining two sides. When that dries I again trim it back so it is now a 1 7/8" square center (veneer is about 1/16" thick). Then I proceed with the other steps I posted previously on how I make a goblet except on this one I used Bocote. The ones in the pictures were Morado. With this one I only used Bocote 3/4 of the way down and glued more Wenge to the base in the same way so I would have contrasting colors from the bowl of the goblet and the base. I was lucky on this piece because I used two different pieces of Wenge and got two different colors of black.
Hope this made sense. Please ask all the questions you want if I don't make it clear. I don't have secret methods but I do have a problem explaining myself. I will take a picture of the bottom of this one and attach it. Maybe that will help.


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

That is fantastic! I've been taking notes on all of your projects for things to try.


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Let me know if I can help in any way......


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

JC WOODTURNING said:


> Hi Tom and thanks. No secret. Take the center piece of wood, in this case a 1 3/4" square piece of Wenge and glue a veneer of maple to all four sides. I glue two opposites sides first then after they have dried I trim it carefully to the Wenge for gluing the remaining two sides. When that dries I again trim it back so it is now a 1 7/8" square center (veneer is about 1/16" thick). Then I proceed with the other steps I posted previously on how I make a goblet except on this one I used Bocote. The ones in the pictures were Morado. With this one I only used Bocote 3/4 of the way down and glued more Wenge to the base in the same way so I would have contrasting colors from the bowl of the goblet and the base. I was lucky on this piece because I used two different pieces of Wenge and got two different colors of black.
> Hope this made sense. Please ask all the questions you want if I don't make it clear. I don't have secret methods but I do have a problem explaining myself. I will take a picture of the bottom of this one and attach it. Maybe that will help.


Really gorgeous, but I can't wrap my head around the arrow points. Sliding dovetails?


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

WeekendTurner said:


> Really gorgeous, but I can't wrap my head around the arrow points. Sliding dovetails?


Doh! Right brain just kicked in. It's just the reveal effect. Must be late.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

WeekendTurner said:


> Doh! Right brain just kicked in. It's just the reveal effect. Must be late.


I still don't understand it. I seems to me with such a thin layer of the light colored wood that it would show in cuts to the same depth but you would cut completely thru it in the deeper cuts or not show in the shallower cuts. However, I may be missing something.
Tom


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Late to the party, as usual...
That's awesome!
Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:

Tom, look at the picture of the bottom of the goblet...
That's it, the design is a result of what turning the blank reveals!

Sounds simple, but I've yet to try anything so fancy!:no:

Might have to now!:yes:

p


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Late to the party, as usual...
> That's awesome!
> Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


There you go, give it a try and you will see. The project gets more difficult and has it's size limits the bigger you get. I am going to post another goblet the I used a bigger center piece so the design can come out at the top as well. Mathematically it can't get too big or else you end up with wood tear drops on 4 sides with no overlaping. The look is OK but not what I am going for. In my album I put in a picture of one I made with Paduk using a piece of 1/4" maple instead of veneer and the look drastically changed as well as the problems. I will go ahead and post that other picture now.
Thanks P............


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

txpaulie said:


> Late to the party, as usual...
> That's awesome!
> Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Here's my problem understanding this. Let say that strip of light colored wood is 1/8" thick and more likely it is less than that. If I cut down to the top surface of that layer it would show all light colored wood . If I cut another 1/8" it would all be gone. In the picture it looks like the depth of cut showing the light colored outline varies by greater than the thickness of the light colored wood.
Tom


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Not real sure what you are saying. If you sandwich a piece of veneer between two pieces of wood and cross cut them the line is the same thickness of the veneer. If you cross cut them at a 45 degree angle the white line will be just a little bit bigger because you are exposing more of the surface of the veneer. You can draw a cross section on a piece of paper and you will see the amount of surface exposed by both cuts. Because the veneer is only 1/16" thick the difference is slight. If I were to cut at a 89 degree angle on both of those sandwiched pieces you would see a big difference in width. Remember, there is also the factor of the curve in the goblet to keep the angle changing with every micro inch. Give it a try and you will see. I will try and find another picture that shows the veneer at a perfect side view on the goblet and maybe you will see then. It is sort of an optical elusion (SP?) when you compound the two angles, the curve and the depth of the cut.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Never mind, I think it finally sunk through this thick skull.
Tom


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

This is stunning -- and a great piece of design 

Thanks for sharing :yes:


----------

